# cómo se conecta la carga en un mosfet (canal n)



## black_flowers (May 18, 2010)

¿en qué terminal se conecta la carga en un mosfet (canal n)? me refiero a:

 yo por ejemplo en el bjt coloco la carga en paralelo con el colector (hablamos de un npn) de manera que cuando está en corte la carga está a vcc y cuando está en saturación la carga está a tierra. 

pero en un mosfet, aunque podría hacer el mismo montaje, no me parece que sea lo más común ya que el mosfet consume mucha intensidad en la saturación ¿me equivoco?


----------



## antiworldx (May 18, 2010)

Tienes problemas en tus conceptos de funcionamiento de un mosfet.

El mosfet por lo general se usa para fines de conmutacion, rara vez se usa en la zona de trabajo como los bjt o fets.

A simple vista, se conecta tal cual el bjt, source va a tierra, como el emisor, drain va a la resistencia de polarizacion y gate como la base. 

Para poder explicar mas tu duda, se recomienda qu eposties un diagrama de lo que estas intentando hacer, y una explicacion del objetivo del circuito.

Salu2!


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 18, 2010)

Precisamente la gran ventaja de los mosfets es que pueden trabajar con "grandes corrientes" si la necesidad de introducir grandes corrientes por la base como los tansistores.

Por ejemplo un transistor tipo tip35,2B30555 o similares suelen tener betas de poco mas 30 lo que implica corientes Ib=Ic/30 como minimo para saturarlos o mejor dicho corrientes del orden 200-500mA y esto en electronica es muucho, por ejemplo unmicrocontrolador pic da como mucho 25mA.

Un mosfet solo necesitas aplicarle una TENSION de 5-12V y deja pasar toda la corriente.

La carga debe colocarse entre positivo y Drain, el source a masa, se controla por el gate volovandolo a masa o >5V dependiendo modelo, lo ideal son 12V para tener una Ron baja (resistencia cuando conmuta).


----------



## black_flowers (May 19, 2010)

ok, entre positivo y drain, así sí tiene sentido. De todas forma s me queda la duda entonces si con los bjt lo estoy haciendo bien. ¿cómo se coloca la carga en el bjt? Yo la coloco entre el colector y masa (de forma que cuando bjt corte-->carga activa y cuando btj saturación--->carga parada, no se si me explico. (perdón por hablar como gran jefe )


----------



## antiworldx (May 19, 2010)

No, no se que quieres hacer... un diagramita, repito, no caeria nada mal.
Si mas detalles, imposible ayudar.


----------



## catjosep (May 26, 2010)

Hola buenas, yo soy principiante en esto de los MOSFET. El caso es que tengo un sistema de placas fotovoltaicas, las cuales están conectadas a un controlador que controla la carga y descarga de una batería (la batería se carga a partir de las placas). Al mismo tiempo la batería está conectada a un inversor que da corriente al usuario o sea yo. El controlador  (Morningstar Sunsaver-10) dispone de una salida para conectar un carga de continua, y controlar el estado de la batería, conectándola o desconectandola según convenga. Este inversor tiene una tensión de desconexión de unos 10,5 VDC. Yo lo que quiero es con un MOSFET hacer que por encima de 11,5 V vuelva a conectar y por debajo de esta desconecte. Es posible?

A continuación pongo un esquema.

Si no queda claro avisadme. Gracias


----------



## black_flowers (May 26, 2010)

lo que quieres controlar qué es, la conexión/desconexión de la carga de la batería, o la conexión/desconexión del inversor que te proporciona corriente a tí?


----------



## catjosep (May 28, 2010)

la Conexión y desconexión del inversor, de esta forma estoy desconectando/conectando la batería al usuario, pero la dejo conectada para que se pueda cargar con las placas.


----------



## black_flowers (May 28, 2010)

catjosep dijo:


> Este inversor tiene una tensión de desconexión de unos 10,5 VDC. Yo lo que quiero es con un MOSFET hacer que por encima de 11,5 V vuelva a conectar y por debajo de esta desconecte.



entonces tú lo que quieres hacer es que en lugar de conectar/desconectar a 10,5 hacerlo a 11,5 no?


----------



## catjosep (May 31, 2010)

exactamente, que trabaje como el controlador


----------



## black_flowers (May 31, 2010)

tendrías que modificar la estructura interna del controlador, o si no crearte tú uno. si logras descubrir donde está la referencia de 10,5v en el controlador podrías ajustarla para que fuera a 11,5.

un saludo.


----------



## catjosep (May 31, 2010)

black_flowers dijo:


> tendrías que modificar la estructura interna del controlador, o si no crearte tú uno. si logras descubrir donde está la referencia de 10,5v en el controlador podrías ajustarla para que fuera a 11,5.
> 
> un saludo.



Creo que no me has entendido o yo no me he expresado bien. El controlador ya esta ajustado a 11,5, pero es el inversor que esta a 10,5.


----------

